# A serious question for Chas



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

So, in another thread elsewhere on the forum there was a lengthy discussion re: the need or the lack of a need to face BB shells these days. As it happens, this also came up, today over at Weight Weenies, where one person said his shop never needed to face high end Look BB shells. In neither thread did any manufacturer weigh in.

So, Chas, it'd be interesting to hear what Look does with respect to finishing the BB shell faces and the shell itself, be it one piece or two. Does Look have a prescribed tolerance for BB shell face parallelism and shell concentricity? Is there a paint or clearcoat finish on the BB shell faces? And how about the threads, eh? To be honest, I've never looked. What us the max torque that can be applied on BB cups on, say, a 595? 586? 585?

When I assembled my Moots Compact, I checked the faces, and they were dead nuts parallel, at least to within about 0.001" or so. 

The question is just for informational porpoises for those building their Looks at home.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some info...*

All I can tell you is that there is paint on the faces, so it must be removed before installing any outboard bearing cups or checking for parallelism. I'm just going to use feeler gages between the cup and face to check that the faces are square to the threads.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I had some paint on the faces of my 595, as well as on the inside threads, nothing major and quite easily picked off with a small blade.


----------

